
A Cybersecurity Horror Story: The Browser Is Broken - BuleBule
https://hackernoon.com/the-browser-is-broken-how-browser-isolation-is-the-key-to-stopping-malware-and-ransomware-attacks-3486c431ede0
======
BuleBule
You guys shouldn't read this in the dark ;)

